# West Virginia - Wake Forest



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

If West Virginia wins, I will cry.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

GO W.V. my brackets gone to hell anyways may as well see everyone elses


This tourny if f'n EPIC....I've never seen so many upsets in the first weekend before.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yeah....West Virginia is good..... Wake is always shaky.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

wake within 1 with 27.9 left....W.V. heading to the line.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

yes! WV up by 2, 28 seconds, 1 FT left! GO WV


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

YES! Levy screws up, WV ball, up by 2!!1


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

77-74 one more free throw 21 secs left


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Tie Gameq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

misses the free throw, Wake ties it with a 3, 10 seconds left.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Omg Tie Game


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

oh man big three

i think Wake will win if it goes to OT


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

That was ****ING AWESOME!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Taron Downey 3 ties the game.. wow..

Wake has a chance to win with about 1.3 left..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wow.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

commentators are guessing 1.3 seconds left...I'm guessing it will be closer to .9 or .8 I think we'll see overtime.

Is it wrong to show up late for a date because the tourny goes overtime? is it wrong not to? the moral situations the tourny puts me in.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Wink said:


> commentators are guessing 1.3 seconds left...I'm guessing it will be closer to .9 or .8 I think we'll see overtime.
> 
> Is it wrong to show up late for a date because the tourny goes overtime? is it wrong not to? the moral situations the tourny puts me in.


 She'll understand. 






or maybe not.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1.6 left Remaining.. 

Overtime!


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

And This Game Is Gonig To Overtime


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ot


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Wink said:


> commentators are guessing 1.3 seconds left...I'm guessing it will be closer to .9 or .8 I think we'll see overtime.
> 
> Is it wrong to show up late for a date because the tourny goes overtime? is it wrong not to? the moral situations the tourny puts me in.


Well its wrong depending on 2 factors.

1. She must be hot enough.
2. Chances of tapping it is high.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

*West Virginia are choke artists*. 2 missed free throws. 1 botched lay-up. Choke. Artists.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wv up by 3 in OT, with 1 FT.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. What a game..


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Wake can't stop them from scoring. They need to play some defense.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

tie game, 147 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

W Virginia is so good executing their plays. They play great basketball. Wake is so clutch.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Wake can't stop them from scoring. They need to play some defense.


 Virginia's guards are having their way with them.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I love Mike Gansey's game.

Just has a nose for the ball.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I love Mike Gansey's game.
> 
> Just has a nose for the ball.


And as I say that ...... BRICK!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> I love Mike Gansey's game.
> 
> Just has a nose for the ball.


 Too bad he can't hit his free throws. He's choking big time, like Pan said.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

huge 3 by gansey


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

OK maybe they don't choke so bad after all.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Too bad he can't hit his free throws. He's choking big time, like Pan said.


 ummm. 3!!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

rwj333 said:


> Too bad he can't hit his free throws. He's choking big time, like Pan said.


 Maybe not.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

rwj333 said:


> Too bad he can't hit his free throws. He's choking big time, like Pan said.


THREE!!!

He's not choking.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

OMG 3 by Gansey 89-87 W VA

Sally fouls out

Paul to the line with 31.5 left..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Paul ft good.. 89-88 WV

Timeout WV


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Game of the tournament by far. I'm tense, and I don't even like these teams.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

if he could make Fts, WV would have already won and they wouldn't need that 3 of his right then. thats whats killing WV.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

paul misses!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Paul ft no good.. 89-88 WV..

Fisher fouled with 29.9 left


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Paul chokes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Fisher good on both.. 91-88.. 29.9 left


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Chris Paul is a choke artist.

This reminds me of Jason Williams choking on a free throw in his last year. I predict Chris Paul has a career ending injury in his rookie season. :laugh:


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

paul, you aklsdhkajhs


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Paul chokes.


thats law of averages, not choke. 9 nine in a row before that.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Paul didn't choke. He made 9 straight before that. He's singlehandedly keeping them in the game with his passing.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> if he could make Fts, WV would have already won and they wouldn't need that 3 of his right then. thats whats killing WV.



He's 4-7 from the line. Not good, but not killing either.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Paul easy layup.. 91-90 WV
24.4 left


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> Paul didn't choke. He made 9 straight before that. He's singlehandedly keeping them in the game with his passing.


The one he missed was the one they needed. Should have missed the first attempt, and then made 9 in a row, including the one to get the tie.

He choked.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Why isn't Fischer going hard for the inbounds play, to get to the line.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Do you not remember his turnover at the end of regulation? That's two chokes by him.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

downey for 3! tied! deja vu


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

williams blocks the potential game winner! 2OT!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gansey fouled.. 22.6 left
FT Good.. 92-90 WV
FT Good.. 93-90 WV

Downey 3.. TIED!!! :jawdrop:

Williams REJECTs a shot.. WOW!!

DOUBLE OVERTIME!!!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

OMFG!!!!!

What a game. A brilliant back door, and Williams is a beast !!!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

THIS LBJ commercial is fake right?


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow. The play by play guy summed it up great: "You will never see a better backdoor in that situation, and you willl never see a better block in that situation."


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

No. It's *totally* real.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

of course not


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

DuMa said:


> THIS LBJ commercial is fake right?


No he has wrists 10 times the srength of any human, and is able to hit an effortless 80 foot fadeway. :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DuMa said:


> THIS LBJ commercial is fake right?


No. Lebron's range really does go out to 90 feet. Silas is an idiot for not figuring out a game plan for that.

2OT. Let's play 3. Will Paul choke in this overtime too?
Ha. I hope Wake wins.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gansey again.. Jeez


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Wow, wonder when the last time two teams broke 100 in the same game in the tourney was. Kinda funny because 20 years ago that would have been nothing.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

WV guys are fouling out. Hopefully Wake can capitalize.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

fischer fouled out


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

rwj333 said:


> No. It's *totally* real.


no its not if he can't hit them in the NBA at 21 feet 9 in, then he can't hit them consistenly from almost 80 feet out


btw 

double OT is great


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm calling it.. First team to 100 wins.. Hmmm


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Kuskid said:


> Wow, wonder when the last time two teams broke 100 in the same game in the tourney was. Kinda funny because 20 years ago that would have been nothing.


didn't UAB and Washington do it last year??


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

GANSEY 3.. WOW

OFFENSIVE FOUL PAUL.. Wave off the basket!

Ut oh..


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Gansey is clutch. That guy own Wake is clutch. Paul is a choker.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Gansey for 3! offensive foul on Paul! WVU up by 4, with the ball!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

that O foul on paul was bs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pittsnoggle...haha. What a name.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

sboydell said:


> no its not if he can't hit them in the NBA at 21 feet 9 in, then he can't hit them consistenly from almsot 80 feet out
> 
> 
> btw
> ...


 the bold on the 'totally' didn't give away the sarcasm? 

Gansey is player of the game. Paul with the offensive foul.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Kuskid said:


> Wow, wonder when the last time two teams broke 100 in the same game in the tourney was. Kinda funny because 20 years ago that would have been nothing.



You must be confusing the NBA with the NCAA>

I beleive Loyola Marymount in 1990 or 1991? was the only team to ever average over 100 in the NCAA.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I can slowly feel my bracket slipping out of reach. Thanks a lot, Chris Paul :curse:


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

gansey gets foul, goin to the line!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Did Gansey get hit in the face?

Paul gawn.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

Paul fouls out


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Paul is GONE, sits on the bench next to Gray


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

WOW. Paul is out. Game over.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Paul fouls out, Wake is done.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's the Gansey Show.. The Gansey Show.. And this is how it became The Gansey show..

Paul fouls out.. 

Wow!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

WV first to 100


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Gansey is the man. Straight up. GOAT.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

West Va loses another player in Collins..

LMAO


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> Paul fouls out, Wake is done.


How so? All he was doing was causing turnovers and missing freethrows. This probably increases their chance of winning, assuming his sub isn't completely worthless.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

offensive on downey!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Offensive foul Towney.. Jeezzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

man 2 bad calls


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> You must be confusing the NBA with the NCAA>
> 
> I beleive Loyola Marymount in 1990 or 1991? was the only team to ever average over 100 in the NCAA.


I know NBA scoring was wayyy up from where it is now, but I thought they'd crack 100 from time to time at the college level. I'd do the research if I weren't so tired, so I'll just hafta. Okay more important things, anyone else just lose picture?

Never mind, it's back.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

pittsnogle!!!!!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

WVU block! foul, both FTs! WVU up by 8, 127 left...
wake scores 6 pnt game, steals the bal...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

my bracket is done


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

3 bad calls


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

wow i cant believe they called that carry in 2OT.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Alot of tough calls on Wake.

They must think there at Cameron Indoor right now.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

gotta be careful to not let downey get the 5th foul


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Downey is insane. Don't know if it will be enough.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow.. Still enough time for Wake


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Told you Downey is clutch.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

(not getting my hopes up)

(not getting my hopes up)


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I was right not to get my hopes up. 

Game OVER.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

105-109, WVU lead, WVU ball, 9 seconds left


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game over.
My bracket is dead.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

That is why I love watching college basketball!!!


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

WF couldnt defend for **** in those 2 OTs except for that block in the end of the 1st OT.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

DuMa said:


> WF couldnt defend for **** in those 2 OTs except for that block in the end of the 1st OT.


when do they ever defend anything


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

wow
1/4 of my sweet sixteen and 1/4 of my elite 8 are out.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> That is why I love watching college basketball!!!


 :cheers:


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

This is the only thing that went well in my bracket in the last two days.

Syracuse and Gonzaga out of the final four. But I did have West Virginia beating Wake!


----------



## Gaude (Jun 27, 2004)

Wow, that guy that scored 19 points in the two OT's is CLUTCH. 

-The Grinman


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

Best game of the tourney so far, but i cannot get over the two offensive fouls and the carry called in the 2 ot. Those fouls were weak as hell, in the second one the defender was moving still when Downey shot the ball. The carry play was also ridiculous, how the frig was that a carry, it looked like the slightest thing. Great job by West Virginia to stick in the game. Ticky tac fouls should not be called in the end of games, Also the announcer is retarded.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

kg_mvp03-04 said:


> Best game of the tourney so far, but i cannot get over the two offensive fouls and the carry called in the 2 ot. Those fouls were weak as hell, in the second one the defender was moving still when Downey shot the ball. The carry play was also ridiculous, how the frig was that a carry, it looked like the slightest thing. Great job by West Virginia to stick in the game. Ticky tac fouls should not be called in the end of games, Also the announcer is retarded.


I'll agree with that one. Chris Paul's 4th foul, the charge, was NOT a charge. The defender had no position and he had one foot off the ground when contact was made, so obviously his feet were still moving. It was a carry and it's a tough call, but I don't know how many times I've gotten screwed at the gym when someone carries the ball and you think they're picking it up to shoot and then they just go by you. So I understand how it can affect the defense of a player.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

First off, about the carry...Downey carried the ball about 3 straight possessions and finally got called. Ironically, the time he got called was the least obvious of the carries and they probably would've let slide, but I'll bet you the WV coach was on the ref to keep an eye on that so he got that call.

Second of all, good bye Chris Paul!!! Go try your dirty tricks in the NBA.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

As for Chris Paul...

On his final hard foul to Mike Gansey, Paul knocked Gansey to the ground under the basket and ended up standing over him. Paul then shoved Gansey _back_ to the ground, to regain his own balance. He then turned around and walked away, without a word. Looks like he hasn't quite learned his lesson yet. 

It brings me great joy, after the WF loss, to type out these words....

"It couldn't have happened to a better guy!"


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I have a question. Why are guys who are 77% free throw shooters considered good free throws shooters?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> As for Chris Paul...
> 
> On his final hard foul to Mike Gansey, Paul knocked Gansey to the ground under the basket and ended up standing over him. Paul then shoved Gansey _back_ to the ground, to regain his own balance. He then turned around and walked away, without a word. Looks like he hasn't quite learned his lesson yet.
> 
> ...


That's not all....I am actually shocked this guy has a good reputation. It was no surprise to me that he would punch a guy in the groin. He has tried to start a fight with someone every time he plays Duke...he's been in Redick's face a few times and I think him and Ewing had a little quarrel this season and Ewing is one of the most mild-mannered players. He is a dirty player and plays with no sportsmanship.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

does anyone know why they decided to let strickland and throw up that 3 with maybe 40 seconds left? give the ball to downey and this game might still be going on. downey and gansey were just trading huge shot after huge shot. great game but it killed my bracket. this and the kansas game were two upsets i could have never predicted.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

I don't think that Wake meant for Strickland to take that three. I have a feeling Strickland panicked and shot the three


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I became a pretty big West Virginia fan after watchin their conference tournament, considering every game of the Big East tourney was on ESPN.
I had them over Wake originally but I ended up changing it because I figured there's no way they'd actually pull it out, as much as I wanted them to.

:|

Anyways, awesome awesome game.
Wake hit so many clutch three's and Gansey and the Mountaineers kept firing back.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow what a game. Just when you think your bracket can't get screwed up anymore..


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

this further exposes chris "acc defensive 1st team" paul. What were those people thinking? He has floated to the top of my most hated list.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Chris Paul stock just dropped drastically, I think. I think I wouldn't pick him in the top10 now. His abysmal defender and choking was one of the main reasons their team lost. Now I can't see him being very good in the pros.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Chris Paul stock just dropped drastically, I think. I think I wouldn't pick him in the top10 now. His abysmal defender and choking was one of the main reasons their team lost. Now I can't see him being very good in the pros.


I can assure you, Chris Paul's stock did not drop. He was absolutely unstoppable down the stretch, and every time Wake needed a basket to stay in the game, he would get to the bucket or get fouled. He did not "choke", and only proved why he is a top 5 pick.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

WVU is loaded.

C - Pittsnoggle, Wright (wow!)
PF - Salley
SF - Heber (clutch against Nova!)
SG - Gansey (not the second coming, but tough to beat)
PG - Collins

That block to reach 2OT was exhilirating. I've never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I can assure you, Chris Paul's stock did not drop. He was absolutely unstoppable down the stretch, and every time Wake needed a basket to stay in the game, he would get to the bucket or get fouled. He did not "choke", and only proved why he is a top 5 pick.


He was good on offense, but his defense was terrible.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I can assure you, Chris Paul's stock did not drop. He was absolutely unstoppable down the stretch, and every time Wake needed a basket to stay in the game, he would get to the bucket or get fouled. He did not "choke", and only proved why he is a top 5 pick.


He missed said freethrows, and caused turnovers. I don't consider that "unstoppable". He might have been good for most of the game, but in the last 5 minutes and both overtimes, he did more bad than good. Also his defense was atrocious.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

You must have been watching a different game. He missed one free throw, not "free throws", and if he commited a turnover in the extra sessions, I don't remember it. Did you miss the 9 straight free throws he hit, or the numerous times he took it to the hole and scored at will? How about the huge 3-pointer he hit in the corner, with a guy right in his face? The guy had 10 FREAKING POINTS in the first OT. Just how in the world could you say the guy choked? Chris Paul put Wake Forest on his back!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> You must have been watching a different game. He missed one free throw, not "free throws", and if he commited a turnover in the extra sessions, I don't remember it. Did you miss the 9 straight free throws he hit, or the numerous times he took it to the hole and scored at will? How about the huge 3-pointer he hit in the corner, with a guy right in his face? The guy had 10 FREAKING POINTS in the first OT. Just how in the world could you say the guy choked? Chris Paul put Wake Forest on his back!


He had a turnover on an attempted pass to Levy IIRC. But he played good in OT.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Jonathan Watters said:


> You must have been watching a different game. He missed one free throw, not "free throws", and if he commited a turnover in the extra sessions, I don't remember it. Did you miss the 9 straight free throws he hit,


Missed the one that mattered.



> or the numerous times he took it to the hole and scored at will?


Not in the clutch he didn't.



> The guy had 10 FREAKING POINTS in the first OT. Just how in the world could you say the guy choked? Chris Paul put Wake Forest on his back!


Must have been at the beginning of the OT. Anytime there was less than 2 minutes left, he collapsed and caused turnovers, made bad decisions, let his opponents blow past him on defense, and miss free-throws that could have tied the game for them.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Missed the one that mattered.
> 
> Must have been at the beginning of the OT. Anytime there was less than 2 minutes left, he collapsed and caused turnovers, made bad decisions, let his opponents blow past him on defense, and miss free-throws that could have tied the game for them.


What turnovers do you speak of? I don't remember any...

The guy was DOMINANT. He missed one free throw, after making 5 in a row in OT. Give me a break.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

Jonathan Watters said:


> What turnovers do you speak of? I don't remember any...
> 
> The guy was DOMINANT. He missed one free throw, after making 5 in a row in OT. Give me a break.


its pan what do you expect, ive learned to just ignore everything he says(just like amareca)

as much as i hate chris paul he is still a great player, but he is still a punk who needs to be taught a lesson.


----------

